# Sorry, No photos



## Hawken (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, Table saws and fingertips don't mix. Was dadoeing (sp?)a piece, thinking it was a simple cut, which got away. I tried to grab the piece as it flew away, and lost the tip of my middle finger. Unfortunate as I use that finger on a regular basis. Regardless, an amateur mistake. Any cut requires the same protection and thought as any other. Forewarned is forearmed. Bottom line: If a piece gets away, let it go! Not as important as explaining the bloodstains on the floor to the wife or explaining to the dogs that your cussing is not aimed at them! But on the upside, you do get some colorful words out of the deal!!!


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hawken*: That's terrible! I hope the healing process is quick and painless (although it sounds like you did a number on your middle finger, OUCH!)

Steven


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for *NOT* posting photo's. Hope you heal well. And work safe.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Ouch..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

No photos needed. I got chills just readin'.
Heal well, and be safe. Man, I'm sorry for your mishap.
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

For our investigation of the incident, post mortem if you will, how did the board get away from you. What caused the wood to want to leave the scene?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. You can never be too careful.

Look at the upside: giving someone the finger won't be quite as offensive anymore.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Let it go, the ground will always catch it for you! That said hope you heal and consider this a lesson learned.


----------



## Hawken (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. Nuthin' but a thing. However I was more pissed at myself for the mistake/negligence. In response to DKV requesting the "steps to my stupidity", I simply saw a quick cut, and failed to take appropriate precautions; i.e. no featherboard for one; no push-block for two; a raised blade-guard for three, and for four, doing a 1/2inch by 1/4 inch dado on a 3/4 by 3/4 by 5 inch piece of stock without the above. No cut is too quick and easy, regardless how "good" you are. "Good" is waiting in the wings to prove you wrong. I offered the illustration not to incite an "investigation", but merely as a point to look to safety first and to allow others to learn from my mistake, as I failed to learn from others. And to keep others from discovering the word-combinations I came up with, some of which I am thinking of having copyrighted…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Been there. That fraction of a second is all it takes. Good that it's "minor". Finger tip injuries really suck.

On th lighter side, my labradors know when to leave the shop. I also hate blood stains on my projects.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Taking too much material out at once?


----------



## Hawken (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Quanter. No, I just angled the piece up a bit I think, and it caught a tooth and flipped. I had just sharpened the blade stack last week, and it was going through with little resistance. Had I used the right tools, it wouldn't have happened. What I like to call the igna-second.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

*Look at the upside: giving someone the finger won't be quite as offensive anymore.*CharlieM1958

Now that's funny,
Hawken I do hope this is the last time you hurt yourself and thank you for reminding us not to get too comfortable with a table saw.
Does it ever happen to you guys when you are cutting something on a table saw and half way through the cut you get a gut feeling* "this not going to go well"?*it happened to me once or twice ,I just had to focus on my fingers and body position to finish the cut,then stop the saw ,,,and after I stop shaking,,,,I wipe the sweat off my forehead and say to myself boy that was close.


----------

